# Moving: Gainesville, Fl or Atlanta



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Well it has been almost two years, but it looks as if it is time to mover again. My company wants me to relocate to Atlanta and I have been presented with the opportunity to become a partner at at real estate firm in Gainsville. I love what I currently do, but there is a lot of travel involved. I have help to build my current company but the Gainesville offer is sweet. I am not looking for you to compare one city to another, I just need suggestions on areas in both to live, bike shops, cycling clubs... etc. I don't really want to spend more than $300,000 on a home and $200,000 to $250,000 would be better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

There are plenty of "where to live in Atlanta" threads below and on the regional forum at www.mtbr.com.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Don't know about real estate costs...*

But for what it is worth,Gainesville has a lot to offer for someone who is into cycling.It is centrally located(I live about 45 mins from Gville)There are a lot of races almost all year here in Fla.None of which are very far from Gainesville.

Also,Ocala,which is VERY close to gainesville has Floridas top MTB spots.

It also doesn't hurt that UF is located in Gainesville and has a cycling team.I am sure there are a lot of clubs and rides local to Gainesville.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

*Atl*

I think Atlanta wins it easily. As long as you don't mind the size, you get the benefits of a large city-- lots of shops, lots of clubs and the developers are falling all over themselves to build more and more houses. Costs vary dramatically, but as you get out in the country more you will find pretty reasonable real-estate prices, and be farther away from the city.
for what its worth, I live in North Fulton co. and paid about 200k for a townhouse (~2000 sq ft), but you can get a larger house for about the same price in areas a bit farther north of here. Stuff seems to go as fast as they build it. I like it here other than the lack of really good mountainbiking out of my door like I was spoiled by in the west.
hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

Gainesville - many more places to ride and an active cycling community.

Look here: Click on the one about cycling.
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/ExpFl/movies.html


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I am surprised that most of the responses have recommended Gainesville. I thought that with the population and the mtns of north Georgia, Atlanta would have more positive responses.Oh well, that is why you ask the questions.

Sadlebred,

I had already searched this site. There was not a lot of advice on where to live, so I thought I would ask again. What is Alpharetta like? I would be commuting to GP Center downtown. I am assuming that MARTA is the best choice for getting downtown, especially since I drive a FOrd F-250 Crew Cab. When I have been to Atlanta for meetings or conferrences, they always have to valet park my truck at the loading dock. What is the park and ride situation like? My wife is an elem. school teacher, so new schools would really make her happy.

Gainesvillians,

We will be visiting Gainesville in a month or so (actually High Springs). Any route recommendations? 30-40 miles? Or a group ride that averages 18 mph?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

BikinCO said:


> I am surprised that most of the responses have recommended Gainesville. I thought that with the population and the mtns of north Georgia, Atlanta would have more positive responses.Oh well, that is why you ask the questions.


Atlanta was just cited as the least cycling-friendly city by Bicycling. There's a reason for that.




BikinCO said:


> We will be visiting Gainesville in a month or so (actually High Springs). Any route recommendations? 30-40 miles? Or a group ride that averages 18 mph?


Back when I was in G-ville I rode with these folks. The glider rides look about what you're after.

http://gainesvillecyclingclub.org/


----------



## Myshkin (Feb 10, 2006)

*From someone with a lot of experience in Gainesville*

I have lived in Gainesville for over 10 years and have a brother that lives in Atlanta. Of the two places Gainesville has the better biking by far. There are a lot of things you can say about Gainesville, but you cannot say that it does not have great biking. It's flatter than Atlanta, but other than that, it's much more bike friendly and has better routes. Further, it does not take very long to get to some nice country roads from anywhere in Gainesville. Also, there is a strong cycling community and some group ride or other pretty much every day of the year, if you're concerned about that.


----------



## LugNut (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to live about 45 min. from Gainesville and would drive over there just for some peacefulness. Of all the areas I've ridden in FL (and there are many), Gainesville is the friendliest. Maybe it has something to do with it being a college town? Keep in mind that FL has repeatedly been ranked as the most dangerous state to ride a bike. 

Check out the Gainesville-Hawthorne Rail Trail for a really peaceful ride. It's 14.5 miles each way. Check out the Paynes Prairie rest area along the trail. There are some nice loops you can do on roads that cross the trail, too. Just ask around at some of the bike shops. There are lots of BIG group rides, too.

There is awesome riding north of Atlanta, too. The only experience I have up there is Six-Gap, but that is quite a drive from Atlanta.

Good luck w/your decision!


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks like we will be moving to Atlanta this winter. My office will be downtown. What do you think of Woodstock, Roswell, Alpharetta, Duluth and Norcross....anymore recommendations? I am interested in commuting time, MARTA and road riding from my house.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

There have been several recent threads like this on the Southeast forum at www.mtbr.com, the sister site to Road Bike Review. I suggest you check those out. Any of the places you suggested are an hour++ commute from downtown durig rush hour.


----------



## who?me? (Apr 14, 2005)

*Check out the ATL southside*

For what it's worth, everyone thinks about living on the north side of Atlanta. Those of us on the south side agree with them. Just kidding. Fayette and Coweta are great places to live, lots of cycling. Very active cycling community in Peachtree City. Since most live north, the commute down town from the south side is an easy drive most days. I get off at 3:30, home by 4:10, riding by 4:20, 20+ miles by 5:30. There are numerous rides on the weekends.


----------

